# آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة



## red_pansy (11 سبتمبر 2007)

_*آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة :17_1_33[1]:*_
*++ نأتى إلى الكنيسه بإستعداد روحى خاص :*
*كانوا قديما يأتون ، وهم يتلون المزامير فى الطريق ، قائلين " فرحت بالقائلين لى : إلى بيت الرب نذهب " " مساكنك محبوبة ايها الرب إله القوات ، تشتاق وتذوب نفسى للدخول إلى ديار الرب " " واحدة طلبت من الرب وإياها التمس : أن أسكن فى بيت الرب كل ايامى " " طوبى لكل السكان فى بيتك ، يباركونك إلى الأبد " ...*
*++ ويدخل الشخص غلى الكنيسة وهو يقول " أما انا بكثرة رحمتك أدخل إلى بيتك ، وأسجد قدام هيكل قدسك بمخافتك " . وهكذا يسجد فى خشوع ، ويجلس فى خشوع ....*
*++ ومن آداب احترام الكنيسة أنه لا يجوز أن يجلس انسان فى الوقت الذى ينبغى فيه الوقوف ...*
*++ ولا يجوز لإنسان أن يدخل الكنيسة وفى يده جرائد أو مجلات ، والأسوأ أن ينشغل بهذه وتلك ...*
*++ ومن آداب الكنيسة أنك لا تكلم من يجاورك فى الجلوس ، ولا تتحدث مع احد تاركا الصلاة . *
*++ ولا يجوز لأحد أن يرفع صوته ، بل إن تكلم لضرورة خاصة بالعبادة ، يتكلم بصوت خافت أو هامس . *
*++  ولا ينشغل احد بالنظر هنا او هناك ، بل يركز حواسه وذهنه أيضا فى الصلوات والتأمل والاستماع ، ويكون كمن هو واقف أمام الله .*
*++ وفى تلاوة المردات والألحان ، لا يجوز لإنسان أن يرفع صوته فوق أصوات غيره ويغطى عليهم ، أو يختلف عنهم فى اللحن ويظهر كنشاز .*
*++ ومن الآداب اللا ئقه بالكنيسة ، أن يأتى الانسان إليها بملابس محتشمة ، لائقه ببيت الله . كذلك من يتناولون ، ينبغى أن يخلعوا أحذيتهم ، والنساء يغطين شعرهن ، ولا يضعن مساحيق على وجوههن ...*
*++ ولا يجوز لشخص أن يخرج من الكنيسة إلا بعد سماع البركة الأخيرة ونوال التصريح من الأب الكاهن ، وخصوصا فى يوم صلاة القداس الإلهى . *
*++ كذلك ينبغى ان يأتى الإنسان إلى الكنيسة مبكرا ، فالرب يقول " الذين يبكرون إلى يجدوننى " .*
*++ والذى يتناول ، من المفروض أن يحضر تحليل رفع بخور باكر ، أو على الأقل يحضر تقديم الحمل وسماع تحليل الخدام . وليعرف أن فى التأخير عدم إحترام للصلوات .*
*++ لا يصح أن يزاحم الناس بعضهم بعضا فى الكنيسة ، أثناء التناول ، أو أثناء أخذ البركة .... بل يتقدمون فى نظام ، ويقدم بعضهم بعضا ...*
*++ والذى يمشى فى الكنيسة ينبغى أن يمشى بطريقة هادئة ، فلا يسرع ، ولا يجرى ، ولا يحدث صوتا . *
*++ كذلك الكنيسة ليست مجالا للسمر والأحاديث . فمن غير المقبول أن يجتمع البعض معا فى ركن من الكنيسة للنقاش . *
*++ وكتدريب لاحترام الكنيسة ، أن يدخلها الانسان بخشوع فى أى وقت ، ولو فى غير وقت الصلاة ....*
:36_22_26:​


----------



## sunny man (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

شكرا على هذه النصائح


----------



## Ramzi (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

نصائح جميلة يا رد بانسي 

الرب يبركك

تشتاق وتذوب نفسى للدخول إلى ديار الرب ​


----------



## red_pansy (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

*:smil12:ميرسى sunny man*
*على مرورك*
* ربنا يباركك:yaka:*​


----------



## red_pansy (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

*:smil12:ميرسى يارمزى*
*على مرورك*
*ربنا يباركك:yaka:*​


----------



## اني بل (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

نصائح فعلا مهمة خاصة لجيلنا الذي لم يعد يهتم بنقط كثيرة هي ضرورية عند وجودنا في الكنيسة

شكرا لاثارتك للموضوع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

من أقوال القديس الانبا مقار ( اجعلوا دخولكم فى الكنيسه مبكراً لتسمعوا المزامير والتسبحه ثم قراءة الكتب قبل ان تأخذوا جسد المسيح ودمه الحى لآنه يطرد من نفوسكم كل قوات الظلمه ويطهر قلوبكم من كل دنس لآنه شفاء للنفس وبه نتحفظ من كل قوات العدو ).........طبعاً  موضوعك كله رائع بس لفت نظرى اكتر نقطة الدخول المبكر لانه من المناظر المحز نه جداً اكتفاء البعض بالمجىء المتأخر ومجرد رشم الصليب والخروج سريعاً وهو معتقد بهذا انه عمل اللى عليه .........ميرسى يا مريومه يا قمر وربنا يا حبيبتى يباركك .


----------



## christin (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

*نصائح جميله ومهمه
ميرسي ياred pansy*


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

فعلا يا عزيزتي ريد بجد احنا وصلنا الي اقصي درجة من درجات عدم احترام قدسية الكنيسة لقد تحولة الكنائس الان الي اندية و نوادي لشباب ارجوا قبوا هذا الكلام و الوقوف علي تنفيذه الرب يرحم


----------



## red_pansy (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

_ميرسى ياجماعه بجد على مروركم_
_songودونا وكريستين والملك العقرب_
_ربنا يباركم ويهدى شعبه ويحميه_
:yaka:​


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

ميرسى يا ريد يا حبيبتى وفعلا لازم ناخد بالنا من الحاجات دى وخاصة الخدام علشان الاطفال يتمثلوا بينا

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

ميرسى على النصايح الجميلة دى​


----------



## red_pansy (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة*

*ميرسى يافيبى  و يا ينبوع المحبه*
*لمروركم *
*ربنا يباركم ... صلوا من أجلى*​


----------

